

Microsoft Graph Engine 1.0 - v-yadli
http://research.microsoft.com/graphengine

======
qifan
Cool stuff! I wonder how it compares with existing graph processing systems:
Pregel, GraphLab, GraphX, etc.

------
lisperl
A great work! intersting and useful!

------
flashhack
Excellent work!

------
freeznet
cool job, thanks for sharing.

------
sleor
Hope this work could be wildly used in the future. i think it's meaningful

